# LCP Gone?



## coondog1069 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have read so much on the Ruger 380 recently on threads, I went to the local gun store to see how it would fit in my pocket. The owner told me they may not get any Ruger or Kel-Tec .380s in till Feb.! I looked on Gunsamerica and they only had two listed. One on Gunsamerica was priced at $425 and one that was sold was $320. I guess the "supply and demand" factor has kicked in.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

coondog1069 said:


> I have read so much on the Ruger 380 recently on threads, I went to the local gun store to see how it would fit in my pocket. The owner told me they may not get any Ruger or Kel-Tec .380s in till Feb.! I looked on Gunsamerica and they only had two listed. One on Gunsamerica was priced at $425 and one that was sold was $320. I guess the "supply and demand" factor has kicked in.


The little LCP is probably one of the hottest guns on the market today. One of the drawbacks right now is Ruger had a recall on the LCP. They have been great with turn around. I sent mine in last Wednesday and it was returned to me Wednesday evening, with a hat and a new magazine with the finger extension. All guns at dealers were fixed first as I understand it.

If you do find a LCP to purchase, two things to look for. If the serial number begins with 370, look for a diamond stamp on the hammer ramp. If the serial number begins with 371, that indicates it is the new production run and all upgrades, fixes etc have been done.

Thus far my LCP has been my daily carry. Once I get my holster for my Sig P232, it will become my daily carry when the weather is cool enough to wear a jacket. I'm sure little elsie p will still be in a pocket or on my ankle. I really love this little gun and it will always be in my armory!!!!

Hope this helped.:smt1099


----------



## coondog1069 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am looking at a S&W 442 J-Frame now. It of course is not as small as the 380, but it will fit in my pocket. I guess I'll have to wait and get my wife the 380 in Feb. A guy that works with me had to send his Ruger off to be fixed, but it did not take long to get it back.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I am still waiting for the box to show up to send mine back:smt022


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

buck32 said:


> I am still waiting for the box to show up to send mine back:smt022


Call Ruger at 1-800-784-3701, and ask them to email you the label. Put your elsie in a foam/bubble envelope and a box and drop it at your UPS store. Done deal, 2nd day air!!!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Try a Bersa Thunder 380.

If a 380 is your cup of tea it's a pretty good one.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

The Bersa, although a very nice shoot, is much bigger then the LCP.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> The Bersa, although a very nice shoot, is much bigger then the LCP.


I saw both at the gun shop today and they look darn near identical. Opps he said thunder 380. I was looking at a KEL tech duh.


----------



## coondog1069 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am not set on a 380, I just wanted to carry something in a 380 or larger, but still carry it in my pocket. The two I mentioned are the only two I have found while looking, that fit that requirement.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My favorite shop here in Lancaster PA has multiple Kel Tec 380's in stock. He doesn't carry the LCP since it is nearly identical and so new, the kinks may not all be worked out. Interestingly enough, he's gotten 2 - 3 Bersa 380's in each week for the past two months and they're flying out the door.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

The Bersa .380 Concealed Carry has become very popular, still compared to the LCP or Kel-Tec it's pretty big to pop in your pocket. Same goes for my Sig P232, nice gun, a great IWB or OWB carry, but a tad bit big for pocket carry.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Call Ruger at 1-800-784-3701, and ask them to email you the label. Put your elsie in a foam/bubble envelope and a box and drop it at your UPS store. Done deal, 2nd day air!!!!!


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

For a .380 pocket gun, I would stick with the Kel-Tec. It's the original not the copy, and all of the bugs have been worked out already. I love Ruger guns, and own 2, but I think the LCP was a mistake. And just in case any Ruger reps are reading this, I think that they should bring back the .357 and .44 mag semi auto carbines.:smt023


----------

